#ubuntu-boot 2006-04-03
<hendry> Kamion: ah nice, I see you did an NMU with 348509
<hendry> Kamion: I hope that change will be in Ubuntu d-i too soon?
<hendry> Kamion: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/indices/override.dapper.extra.main # all entries are duplicated several times
<Kamion> hendry: wasn't really an NMU. yes, it's on my list to merge
<Kamion> hendry: sure, probably once per architecture, the duplication is not importan
<Kamion> t
<hendry> Kamion: http://hendry.iki.fi/debian/dapper/
<hendry> i've built my deriv packages
<hendry> now I need to wrestle down cdimage
* hendry is tired. perhaps a powernap
<hendry> Kamion: could you tell me what you typically run to create a dapper CD?
<Kamion> cron.daily
<hendry> so many files in /home/hendry/hannux/cd/cdimage--mainline--0--patch-233/debian-cd/tools
<Kamion> the whole point of cdimage/bin/ is to stop you having to care about all the crap in debian-cd all the time
<hendry> i don't have a bin dir.
<hendry> and could I mirror Ubuntu? Or I need not bother keeping the packages on my local server?
<hendry> oh I *do* have a bin
<hendry> sorry
<hendry> going nuts
<Kamion> you have to have a local mirror
<Kamion> debian-cd won't work at all without one
<Kamion> you only need to mirror main and restricted though, not universe or multiverse
<hendry> ok
<hendry> how do I setup a mirror?
<hendry> the one in Korea already, http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ is stupidly fast
<Kamion> erm, debmirror? rsync? take your pick, there's documentation on the web
<hendry> don't i need an account on your machine for rsync?
<Kamion> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/mirror
<Kamion> no
<Kamion> just rsync from a mirror if possible
<hendry> can I mirror http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ?
<Kamion> or use debmirror
<Kamion> there's documentation available for this, I'm afraid I can't walk you through it
<Kamion> I'm sure you can mirror kr, yes
<hendry> Ok, I'll look at debmirror to mirror the stuff at http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<hendry> Kamion: thanks for your help again
<Kamion> debmirror can use http so there should be no problem there
<hendry> demirror++ # very cool
<hendry> 2.8G
* hendry goes out for a beer
#ubuntu-boot 2006-04-04
<hendry> Kamion: anonftpsync: line 87: lockfile: command not found
<Kamion> install whatever package it is that provides that
<hendry> ah procmail
<hendry> perry$ sh update-local-indices
<hendry> find: pool: No such file or directory
<hendry> find: pool: No such file or directory
<hendry> E: Opening configuration file apt-ftparchive.conf - ifstream::ifstream (2 No such file or directory)
<hendry> this find 'pool/local'
<hendry> perry$ ls pool/
<hendry> main  restricted
<hendry> is that an extra dir 'local' you have Kamion ?
<hendry> Kamion: and could I please get a copy of apt-ftparchive.conf ?
<Kamion> it's not important, but I'll point you to it tomorrow morning
<Kamion> just don't bother running update-local-indices if you don't have any local packages
<hendry> ok, well I still need to generate package lists
<Kamion> I can't do anything much with the source tree now as my laptop is busy dealing with a hard drive failure
<hendry> Kamion: damn!
<hendry> Kamion: thinkpad?
<Kamion> package lists> do that on your archive machine, surely ...
<Kamion> no, powerbook
<hendry> oh yeah, but I want to see your apt-ftparchive.conf
<Kamion> I doubt it will help you much anyway
<Kamion> try starting with dak CVS or something instead, or google
<hendry> ok, I'll figure it out
<hendry> so you run PPC or do you have a Macpro?
<Kamion> you want a real archive example, not the random hack I did
<Kamion> powerpc
<hendry> Kamion: are you going to a Macpro you think?
<Kamion> not in the near future, saving for a house rather than computers right now
<Kamion> maybe eventually
<hendry> oh well
* hendry returns
<Kamion> I need to work on making bootable CDs for the Intel Macs though
<hendry> my mirror didn't have /srv/cdimage.no-name-yet.com/ftp/dists/dapper/main/debian-installer
<hendry> "debian-installer"
<hendry> where should I snag that from?
<Kamion> your mirror is lame; use a better one
<hendry> ok
<hendry> i think i missed the section in my debmirror invocation
<hendry> yeah, that was it
<hendry> i need a way of putting my packages in
<hendry> though mini-dinstall doesn't arrange my packages right
<hendry> Kamion: you about?
<Kamion> hendry: briefly
<hendry> Kamion: mini-dinstall doesn't seem to put packages in the right style
<hendry> so what should I use instead?
<hendry> copying in by hand is annoying :)
<Kamion> I've never used mini-dinstall, I'm afraid; I'm sorry, not an expert on archive management
<hendry> Kamion: i thought you wrote it
<Kamion> strcmp("Watson", "Walters") != 0
<hendry> oops ok
<hendry> Kamion: ok, i'll figure it out
<Kamion> sorry I can't help
<hendry> nps
<Kamion> I only ever work with archives somebody else is running
<makx> hendry: if you use mini-dinstall dupload directly the debs to the dir you want
<hendry> makx: well it needs to create the appropriate directory
<hendry> e.g. g/gnet/libgnet2.0-0_2.0.7-1_i386.deb
<hendry> pool/main
<makx> hendry: afaik mini-dinstall only supports flat archive
<makx> aka everything in one dir.
<makx> dist of course
<makx> the debian bts has a patch to extend mini-dinstall afair, but no idea about it's quality
#ubuntu-boot 2006-04-05
<Tis^Eye> does anyone have a moment for a first time ubuntu user
<Tis^Eye> when i try to boot to the free cd, it is telling me my video mode is not supported
<hendry> mini-dinstall needs an overhaul
<hendry> Kamion: does the "Using MD5 sums from Sources files" stage take long for you too?
<hendry> i'm worried it's in some loop or something.
<hendry> Kamion: i'm not sure about these /srv/cdimage.no-name-yet.com/debian-cd/tasks
<hendry> is Kubuntu_dapper generated?
<hendry> anyway, I made a Hannux_dapper
<hendry> And I guess I need to setup the d-i
<hendry> hannux/dapper/boot ...
<hendry> How does this dirs work?
<hendry> what would be good if I could see a daily log
<Kamion> it's generated automatically by germinate-to-tasks
<Kamion> which is called from build-image-set
<Kamion> you'll need to add hannux to for-project and use that
<Kamion> 'for-project hannux cron.daily', I imagine
<Kamion> see http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/cd-build-logs/ for logs
<hendry> Kamion: how is /srv/cdimage.no-name-yet.com/ftp/dists/dapper/main/installer-i386/20051026ubuntu26/
<hendry> setup?
<Kamion> it should be on your Ubuntu mirror
<hendry> aha, http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/installer-i386/current/
<hendry> my /srv/cdimage.no-name-yet.com/scratch/hannux/daily/tmp/dapper-i386/list is empty
<Kamion> you'll need to rsync down installer-* manually, debmirror won't do it
<Kamion> also probably a few of the other subdirectories of ubuntu/ on the mirror
<hendry> this is perhaps why the "-- Starting to add packages to the CDs ...                                                                         $cd_size = 0, $size = 22102           "
<Kamion> like doc/ and tools/
<hendry> stuff doesn't start
<hendry> Apt-get is updating his files ...
<hendry> Get: 1 file: dapper Release.gpg [189B] 
<hendry> Get: 2 file: dapper Release [34.8kB] 
<hendry> Fetched 34.9kB in 0s (657kB/s)
<hendry> Reading package lists...
<hendry> I: Retrieving Release
<hendry> E: unknown location dummy/dists/dapper/Release
<hendry> cc1: warning: command line option "-nostdinc++" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
<hendry> oops
<hendry> Is this serious "E: unknown location dummy/dists/dapper/Release" ?
* Kamion ponders leaving this channel if huge pastes are going to happen all the time
<hendry> er, sorry about that
<Kamion> I'd ignore that for now, it's only a random debootstrap package list check that isn't very important any more
* hendry goes to gym (sic)
<hendry> /srv/cdimage.no-name-yet.com/scratch/kubuntu/daily/tmp/dapper-i386/list
<hendry> Kamion: is that usually a long list of packages? mine is 0 bytes big, so I wondering what went wrong
<hendry> :)
<Kamion> yes, it's generated automatically by the build process from the task files
<hendry> "Generate the complete listing of packages from the task"
<hendry> is the task file what germinate produces?
<Kamion> sort of
<hendry> where are they typically?
<Kamion> debian-cd/tasks/...
<Kamion> what you were asking about earlier
<hendry> /srv/cdimage.no-name-yet.com/debian-cd/tasks/auto/daily/hannux/dapper
<hendry> i have a healthy set of tasks there
<hendry> but i guess debian-cd is looking elsewhere?
<hendry> the debian-cd Makefile is pretty cryptic
<Kamion> you need to use for-project, like I said earlier
<Kamion> if it's looking in /kubuntu/, you're doing it wrong
<Kamion> all that stuff keys off $PROJECT, which for-project sets (and you'd need to add hannux to that)
<hendry> i can't see it looking for kubuntu
<hendry> i set up the VARS in /srv/cdimage.no-name-yet.com/etc/config
<hendry> but i'll use for-project
<hendry> same deal with : for-project hannux build-image-set daily
<hendry> http://perry.khanworks.com/log/hannux-daily-20060331.15.log
<hendry> or http://surink.com/cIu for easy viewing
<hendry> maybe I should start again, and just be content building kubuntu :)
* hendry goes to bed
#ubuntu-boot 2006-04-06
<vache> hi all
<vache> maybe someone can help me
<vache> i just bought a new computer, with a sata2 hdd, and a mobo with intel's i945 chipset
<vache> the installer can't find the cdrom (ide) when trying to detect it
<vache> anyone has an idea?
<vache> should I ask in #ubuntu-kernel ?
<hendry> does one require the sources to do a build-image-set?
<hendry> ok, i've downloaded the source, but it makes no difference
<hendry> "Generating the complete list of packages to be included ..." seems b0rked
<hendry> because the file is empty : /srv/cdimage.no-name-yet.com/scratch/hannux/daily/tmp/dapper-i386/list
<hendry> the tasks are sweet. /srv/cdimage.no-name-yet.com/scratch/hannux/daily/tasks/dapper
<hendry> can't understand that Makefile perl to see what's going wrong.
* hendry goes out for a walk
<hendry> ok if understand this right
<hendry> i think the debian-cd chroots into a install
<hendry> and `apt-cache dumpavail` to generate the lists
<hendry> oh yes!
<hendry> I got it working
<hendry> for-project hannux cron.daily
<hendry> it wanted export CDIMAGE_INSTALL=1
<hendry> OMG
<hendry> seems keen to make sources CD. urgh
<hendry> it seems to create a CD jigdo, but where is it...
<hendry> oh found the .raw file.
<hendry> oh it boots. oh yes. joy, joy.
<Kamion> debian-cd doesn't chroot
<Kamion> (it doesn't require root privileges, so can't)
<Kamion> export CDIMAGE_NOSOURCE=1 to avoid source CDs
<Kamion> export SPECIAL=1 (crap naming, I know) to avoid jigdo generation, although these days - provided you're building with dapper's mkisofs - it doesn't take any longer
#ubuntu-boot 2006-04-07
<drew> I'm trying to make a boot script interactive and #!/bin/bash -i doesn't seem to work... any ideas?
<hendry> Kamion: how is kubuntu.seed copied into the correct location?
<Kamion> hendry: debian-cd/tools/dapper/installtools.sh
#ubuntu-boot 2006-04-08
<hendry> oh yes, /srv/cdimage.no-name-yet.com/debian-cd/data/dapper/preseed
<hendry> Kamion: do you have time to explain what pool/local is about? Is that a place to throw in additional packages?
<drew> is it possible to make boot scripts interactive? #!/bin/bash -i doesn't seem to work...
<Kamion> hendry: yes, it's for temporary hacks
<hendry> Kamion: does it need to be main/binary-i386 format?
<Kamion> I use the usual pool/ format of a Debian mirror, but honestly (a) I don't use it any more and you should avoid using it too if you possibly can, (b) I suspect the format does not actually matter
<hendry> Kamion: ok
#ubuntu-boot 2006-04-09
<hendry> Kamion: Have you seen something like http://www.flickr.com/photos/hendry/123119099/ before? debootstrap failing...
<Kamion> hendry: no
<hendry> Kamion: oh damn
<hendry> isn't the current installer quite old? current -> 20051026ubuntu26
<Kamion> no
<Kamion> that version number just reflects the build system (i.e. debian-installer source package)
<hendry> perhaps there is something ubuntu/debian specific in debootstrap and it doesn't know about "hannux"
<Kamion> there is not
<hendry> hmm
<hendry> for this : /srv/cdimage.no-name-yet.com/secret/dot-gnupg/secring.gpg
<hendry> you create a gpg key with no password? or how is the password entered?
<Kamion> passwordless
<hendry> Kamion: ok
<Kamion> well try running that command yourself and see if it works
<hendry> cannot execute mount : no such file or dir
<hendry> and then
<hendry> mount -t proc proc /proc
<hendry> mounting /proc failed: Device or resource busy
<Kamion> then your CD is broken; you probably forgot to put mount.deb on there
<Kamion> look through /var/log/syslog for the output of debootstrap, which will probably be hideously incomplete
<hendry> http://flickr.com/photos/hendry/123137125/
<Kamion> well that indicates that your image is totally hosed, doesn't even have bash
<Kamion> sorry, you're going to have to debug this yourself
<hendry> yeah, there is no bin on target
<hendry> i guess this mount package isn't ./pool/main/u/util-linux/mount_2.12r-4ubuntu2_i386.deb
<hendry> i'm just downloading flight6 to compare now
<Kamion> it's also possible that your Packages file is broken so debootstrap can't find it
<Kamion> you need to get used to tracing through stuff with 'set -x' at the top of shell scripts and such
<hendry> my problem seems related to : http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=336353
<hendry> i've setup a little system to copy in from mini-dinstall packages to a copy of Ubuntu
<hendry> http://perry.khanworks.com/ and trac.natalian.org/browser/projects/hannux/
<hendry> will the ubuntu d-i have that feature do i can add my deriv sources.list line?
<Kamion> unrelated to #336353
<Kamion> you are not building a businesscard CD (at least I hope you're not)
<Kamion> it will, but I haven't yet backported it to dapper
<hendry> hmm my mount packages are the same as the Kubuntu install CD
<Kamion> then your indices in dists/ are probably wrong, as I said earlier
<hendry> i don't have any indices
<hendry> i am looking through the debootstrap.log and I see "debootstrap.invalid"
<hendry> i thought i didn't need indices. Ok, I will rebuild with them.
<Kamion> you absolutely need indices; you cannot possibly work without them
<Kamion> to clarify, by indices I mean the dists/ tree, not indices/
<hendry> ok, i'm altered my pkglistgen configs http://trac.natalian.org/browser/projects/hannux/apt-ftparchive-deb.conf
<hendry> just waiting now.
<hendry> hmm getting : E: Errors apply to file '/home/hendry/mirror/pool/main/a/apt-setup/apt-mirror-setup_0.4ubuntu6_all.udeb'
<hendry> everytime I debmirror, a new package. quite the moving target.
<Kamion> you can always not debmirror for a while; that's your choice
<hendry> was worried about apt-mirror
<hendry> but a new copy hasn't fixed the problem
<hendry> apt-mirror and apt-setup. hmph
<hendry> i need to preseed this, English, Seoul, hendry/1234 just so it goes it bit quicker...
<hendry> damn, didn't work. well, the indices seem to just change the priority of the mount package
<hendry> the mount package is on the hannux CD
<Kamion> debootstrap (and everything else that works with packages) uses dists/<blah>/Release and dists/<blah>/*/binary-*/Packages to figure out where packages live on the filesystem
<Kamion> the Packages files are much more important than merely changing the priority of packages
<Kamion> you might want to take a step back and read through some code to understand how Debian-based archives work if you haven't got the hang of dists/ yet; it will be time well spent
<hendry> I understand Packages/Sources et al
<Kamion> you should know that they're required then :)
<hendry> sure
<hendry> i like to think my package lists are sweet
<hendry> has my hannux packages, release. everything.
<hendry> any hints about getting these logs off via the network with busybox?
<Kamion> go back to the installer main menu, select "Save debug logs", start a web server
<Kamion> or else 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb' from tty2 and use scp
<Kamion> whatever you prefer
<hendry> woo
<hendry> http://perry.khanworks.com/di-logs/
<hendry> trouble is debootstrap doesn't even get started
<Kamion> make sure you have plain uncompressed Packages files as well as the compressed versions
<hendry> perhaps it thinks it is an invalid dapper release http://perry.khanworks.com/di-logs/deboot2.log
<hendry> does it use ubuntu-key udeb at this point?
<Kamion> yes
<Kamion> you might be better off creating an unsigned image
<hendry> http://tail.dabase.com/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fperry.khanworks.com%2Fdi-logs%2Fdeboot2.log&s=&l=2000#560
<hendry> my image is unsigned
<hendry> oh you mean, not including the Release.gpg?
<Kamion> yes
<Kamion> I'm afraid I don't have any more time for this today; my to-do list is backing up alarmingly
<hendry> Kamion: no, probs
<Kamion> I need you to trace through things yourself
<hendry> Kamion: sure. Thanks very much for your help.
<Kamion> you can install strace in the installer with 'udpkg -i /cdrom/pool/main/s/strace/strace*.deb' if need be
<Kamion> although 'set -x' is generally more useful for shell scripts
<hendry> i did create a hannux-keyring udeb
<hendry> but i didn't think of how to add it
<Kamion> dealing with the keyring stuff is hard work
<Kamion> the initrd needs to be rebuilt
<Kamion> you'd be better off skipping that and getting me to fix whatever issues remain with unsigned images
<hendry> oh dear. ok tomorrow i'll work on this
<Kamion> i.e. no Release.gpg
<Kamion> I think I've fixed most of them, but there might be one or two remaining
<Kamion> s/I've/we've/
<hendry> Ok, i hope it will get further unsigned then.
<hendry> Kamion: thanks again, my bedtime now
<Kamion> note that you may need to put 'set -x' in /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/dapper too to make your trace make sense
<lutty711> hello
#ubuntu-boot 2007-04-07
<franz__> users
#ubuntu-boot 2008-03-31
<trevheg> I have 7.10. I installed ebox, and in order to do that, synaptic told me it needed to uninstall sysvinit and replace it with upstart. I was having network troubles before, so I tried to restart my computer, but it just took me to the login page. I hit the reset button, and now my computer won't boot up. I can't even get to a shell. In terminal 1 it says "kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot" in terminal 8 it says  "init: rc-default main process 
<trevheg> just in case someone comes in here later
#ubuntu-boot 2010-04-08
<stepstools> I have a boot issue
<stepstools> Hello?
#ubuntu-boot 2019-04-03
<veni> hi
